# What xover points you think this has?



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

A buddy of mine was looking at some passive x-overs and came upon these










The seller is brain dead and has no friggin clue wtf he is trying to sell. 
It looks like a really nice passive with way more features than the normal crap.
I see phase shift options on both tweet and mid. Plus a couple of tweeters level adjustments. 
Then there is a sub pin which the seller said is suppose to change the mid from 12db to 6db. 
Seller says cut off is 
Midrange - 500Hz-3.5KHz
Tweeter - 3KHz-20KHz
WTH? So if I understand correctly this will only play from 500hz on up?
Kinda stupid since its a car audio passive.

I dont think the seller has a clue what he has.
Just by looking at the values what would you say is the correct configuration for this passive?
I dont want to suggest to my buddy getting these unless I know they are what he needs.

Thanks


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

It looks like it can handle high power.

Hard to guess what the crossover points are without knowing all of the components values.

It looks like it was designed in Germany by this company:

KoMET - www.HIFILab.de


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is a picture of the crossover next to an Orion 220 GT.

It's a pdf file in German, so who knows exactly what's being written:

http://hifilab.de/hifilab/buch/Inhverz_Buch.pdf


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for the input.
I may just tell him to buy these and try them out.

They look like they are pretty nice.

If anyone has any more info please feel free to respond.
Thanks


----------

